# Van Til is Charming and Funny to Listen to...



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2006)

Thanks again to fivepoinstcalvinist for this link:
http://www.rctr.org/ap5.htm

On it are a set of audio lectures by Van Til on Apologetics. His writing is so serious that I thought he would be a bit dry but he is very charming, interactive, and amusing. He had me cracking up more than a couple of times in just his first lecture. His analogies are hilarious as well. At one point he compares divorcing miracles from Christ to prove Christ like pulling off your arms, throwing them on the ground, and having someone prove that you exist from severed arms lying on the ground.

A most enthusiastic


----------



## SRoper (May 2, 2006)

I'll have to check that out. I've listened to the Gordon Clark lectures that are on that site. They were somewhat dull, but there were some good moments.


----------



## gwine (May 2, 2006)

I started listening to the first one and, sad to say, I am having trouble converting his words to images in my brain (I can't understand him very well.) But, I will try to keep listening to him and see if my pattern recognition improves. 

That's why I  and  and . But that's hard to do in the car. Not that I haven't seen people doing that.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gwine_
> I started listening to the first one and, sad to say, I am having trouble converting his words to images in my brain (I can't understand him very well.) But, I will try to keep listening to him and see if my pattern recognition improves.
> 
> That's why I  and  and . But that's hard to do in the car. Not that I haven't seen people doing that.


The recordings are pretty bad. Try turning your bass way down and your treble way up. The first one was not too bad. The second one was really muddy until halfway through. I think the tapes that the site encoded from were worn out. Unfortunately tape breaks down over the years. It was just neat to hear an actual lecture from Van Til.


----------



## gwine (May 2, 2006)

I'll try that. Because I wear hearing aids (nerve loss - anything over 4000 Hz is meaningless to me) the bass is usually fine and adding more treble usually doesn't help.

But I'll try.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 2, 2006)

There are a good number of Van Til lectures on Sermon Audio too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 2, 2006)

Cool.


----------

